# Tegu wont eat :(



## xReptileKidx (Oct 26, 2011)

I have had my tegu since October 16th and he still won't eat for me what do I do? :huh: He is always under the bedding never basking or out. I don't wont him do die because he isn't eating.  Please Help!


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Oct 26, 2011)

i would let him be for a bit and you could just throw in a cricket or 2 and leave them in case he does come up. did you check the temps? make sure they at the respectable degree


----------



## TeguBuzz (Oct 26, 2011)

Where'd you get him from?
What are the temps in the enclosure? 
Approx. how hold is he?


----------



## Moondust (Oct 26, 2011)

Its that time of year, where the tegus are starting to hibernate. I got my tegu last year on october 19th and she hibernated until april 5th. It was a huge bummer, I was so excited and yet, I didnt really even get to see her until six months after I got her! Even now, shes slowing down alot. She comes out every other day for five-six hours and eats twice a week and even then, she hardly eats anything. 

Make sure your temps and humidity are correct, other than that, he's probably starting to go down for hibernation.


----------



## xReptileKidx (Oct 26, 2011)

TeguBuzz said:


> Where'd you get him from?
> What are the temps in the enclosure?
> Approx. how hold is he?



I got him from ColdBloodedPets at the Manchester expo they said he was 4 months. The basking is 105-109 and the cool side is 70-72. He is in a 40 gallon breeder with cypress bedding thats about 2-3 inches deep with a big water dish and hide and there is a uvb light to.


----------



## Sirhc401 (Oct 26, 2011)

It is probably just hibernation time. If you don't want him to hibernate then keep the temperatures High. And nice humidity. And then it is up to the tegu if it wants to hibernate or not


----------



## TeguBuzz (Oct 26, 2011)

All seems pretty fine, as stated above, it's probably gone into hibernation.


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Oct 26, 2011)

I got him from ColdBloodedPets at the Manchester expo they said he was 4 months. The basking is 105-109 and the cool side is 70-72. He is in a 40 gallon breeder with cypress bedding thats about 2-3 inches deep with a big water dish and hide and there is a uvb light to. 
[/quote]

is this cold blooded pets the one from acushnet Ma.? cause i just bought their last argentine b+w from them on sunday and so far she is doing fine eats well and her temps are the same basic as what you said yours were. she comes out of her hide during the day and usually runs back in cause she isnt used to me yet lol but she comes out she eats ok and she burrows at night when its cooler


----------



## slideaboot (Oct 26, 2011)

I vote hibernation time. It sucks because you just got it, but it's probably the reality.


----------

